# Anfängerfragen zu DNS



## djonny (21. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

Ich bin neu bei ipsconfig3 und teste gerade ein bisschen herum.

Jetzt wollte ich mal nachfragen ob das möglich ist und zwar habe ich einen externen DNS Server der die domain auf den ispconfig server weiterleitet

also zurzeit meine Einstellungen auf DNS
domain.com -> 1.2.3.4
*.domain.com -> 1.2.3.4

Ist es mit ispconfig3 das ein benutzer zB test.domain.com auf eine weitere IP-Adresse leitet ohne das ispconfig als DNS-Server fungiert?
also test.domain.com -> 5.6.7.8

wenn ja wie ist das möglich?

Des Weiteren hab ich das Problem das ich bei der Installation als Port den Port 80 angegeben habe. 
Jedoch wenn ich domain.com aufrufe kommt ein 404 wenn ich domain.com/ispconfig/ aufrufe kommt das Panel. 
Ist es möglich das ich ispconfig auch unter domain.com aufrufen kann?

tia
Jonny


----------



## Till (23. Juli 2012)

Da Du einen externen DNS Server evwendest, brauchst Du keine DNS Einträge in iSPConfig anlegen. Diese würden sowieso ignoriert werden, da in Deinem Setup der ISPCOnfig DNS Server nicht für die Domäne zuständig ist.

Wenn Du subdomains auf andere IP Adressen zeigen lassen möchtest, dann musst Du dies im DNS Server Deines Providers als A-Records einrichten.



> Des Weiteren hab ich das Problem das ich bei der Installation als Port den Port 80 angegeben habe.
> Jedoch wenn ich domain.com aufrufe kommt ein 404 wenn ich domain.com/ispconfig/ aufrufe kommt das Panel.
> Ist es möglich das ich ispconfig auch unter domain.com aufrufen kann?


Du kannst das Panel über die Domain auf Port 8080 aufrufen.


----------



## dietzi (26. Juli 2012)

Falls du deine Subdomain nur für Apache verwenden willst, dann kannst du das auch über einen Redirect in der .htaccess machen:


```
<IfModule mod_rewrite.c>
RewriteEngine On
RewriteBase /
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^test.domain\.com$
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://subdomain.andere.ip/$1 [R=permanent]
</IfModule>
```


----------

